# How to fix wrong color stain?



## joe in jupiter (May 7, 2015)

Hello all, I have new red oak stair treads that were installed and had stain color matched at Sherwin Williams. Had the stain put on today and the color is all wrong! The color was supposed to be a chocolate type color but is came out more of a red tint. So after 2 coats and it still is no better, I decided to give the stain a really good stir. After that I put it on a unfinished scrap and lo and behold it was the color it should be! So the million $ question is how to fix? Do all the treads need to be stripped or can the properly stirred stain be applied over the old? 

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well at this point it can't hurt to try....

What Id do is wipe them down with lacquer thinner, let dry for a few minutes and try restaining. 

Worst case is you have to sand and start over. 

Careful with lacquer thinner in that it's very flammable. No gas stoves, candles, furnaces or other ignition sources in the area while working with it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's not too dark to do this you might put some green stain over it. Green will make red more brown. If you can't darken it any then use a green dye. Be sure to test it on some scrap wood. You don't want to put too much green on it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

He probably can't test it on scrap, as now it's stirred up and correct colored.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> He probably can't test it on scrap, as now it's stirred up and correct colored.


He should be able to make a color sample to match the red oak treads so he can mix the right color green to fix it.


----------



## joe in jupiter (May 7, 2015)

Thanks guys. I can't do anything to it tonight. The funny (or not so funny) thing is: I hired a pro to do this because I didn't want to deal with it or screw it up! :blink::bangin: He is coming back in the morning. Best part is he doesn't even know about problem (although I think he should have realized that it was way off)!:yes:


----------



## joe in jupiter (May 7, 2015)

The color to right of stir stick is the proper color. That is just one swipe of the stirred stain.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not only does it need green it needs black as well. It isn't near dark enough.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Not only does it need green it needs black as well. It isn't near dark enough.


Probably due to it not being stirred properly before applying. 

I dont see a pic of the color posted???


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RandyReed said:


> Probably due to it not being stirred properly before applying.
> 
> I dont see a pic of the color posted???


This picture didn't come through for you?


----------

